# Foros Todo sobre Agricultura Comercialización  compra de frijol castilla  zona productora piura

## palla206

Venta de frijol castilla compradoresTemas similares: Frijol Castilla Busca de Proveedores FRIJOL CASTILLA, CANARIO FRIJOL CASTILLA PARA EXPORTACION, PIURA Artículo: Portugal e India son principales destinos de exportaciones peruanas de frijol castilla Artículo: Exportación de fríjol castilla a Unión Europea se incrementó 5.7%

----------


## pepitoflow

> Venta de frijol castilla compradores

 NO ENTIENDO, 
VENDES FRIJOL CASTILLA o COMPRAS FRIJOL CASTILLA ??? 
SE VENDES FRIJOS CASTILLA me contactas para negociar  
JOSE LUIS
telf. 991962208

----------


## Jcordero2014

necesito fresol castilla

----------

